

Ask HN: What happened yesterday at NYSE? - carlosaguayo

What made the system be unavailable for so long?
======
indoindo
technical glitches: software bug
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-
york...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/09/business/dealbook/new-york-stock-
exchange-suspends-trading.html?_r=0)

